# Samyang introduces the MF 14mm F2.8 MK2 and MF 85mm f/1.4 MK2



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 25, 2020)

> Samyang has announced two updated manual focus lenses, the MF 14mm f/2.8 MK2 and the MF 85mm f/1.4 MK2, both of their predecessors were well-reviewed for their great value.
> Samyang has added a big new feature called “de-click” for filmmakers, it allows you to remove the clicking sensation from the aperture ring.
> Both lenses are also now weather-sealed and have an upgraded focus ring.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## geekyrocketguy (May 25, 2020)

The Roki 14 2.8 has outrageous vignetting and mustache distortion, and the 85 1.4 shifts focus when you stop down. I extensively used both of these for night photography, but eventually moved on to other lenses without these problems. They _really_ need optical updates, not just weather sealing and a declickable aperture ring.


----------



## tinaundmaxim (May 25, 2020)

The 14mm front element looks a lot like the one on the AF Versions which are way better in performance at correcting distortion. I guess they used the new versions formula for the remake.


----------



## bergstrom (May 25, 2020)

can they not make a great 85 AF?


----------



## Profit007 (May 26, 2020)

My Samyang 14mm Mk1 is just terrible optically. It's true there are times when the issues don't show or matter, but then there are the other times!
After crying about the results I bought the Canon 14mm, which I should have just bought initially.

As they say: 'buy once, cry once' (at the price, but then never again).


----------



## privatebydesign (May 26, 2020)

Profit007 said:


> My Samyang 14mm Mk1 is just terrible optically. It's true there are times when the issues don't show or matter, but then there are the other times!
> After crying about the results I bought the Canon 14mm, which I should have just bought initially.
> 
> As they say: 'buy once, cry once' (at the price, but then never again).


I used two copies of the Canon 14mm MkII and was extremely disappointed in both, I actually got better results from the old 15mm fisheye and defishing it with a little utility called Fisheye-Hemi.

Nowadays I use the 11-24 which blows the 14mm prime out of the water when compared at 14mm.









Canon EF 11-24mm f/4L USM Lens Image Quality


View the image quality delivered by the Canon EF 11-24mm f/4L USM Lens using ISO 12233 Resolution Chart lab test results. Compare the image quality of this lens with other lenses.




www.the-digital-picture.com


----------



## PFloyd (May 26, 2020)

So they only mention weather-sealing and an updated aperture ring . . . no mention of optics changes, other than "maintaining the conventional imaging quality that is loved by customers around the world". If those are the only significant (if you can call it that) differences, I'll be buying the MK1 as soon as the price inevitably drops. I was about to buy the MK1 this week anyway, but now I'll probably just wait a few weeks and get a better deal.


----------



## meywd (May 27, 2020)

These lenses are not for people who can buy the Canon versions, those people will not care much about the distortion as long as they can own such lenses.


----------



## melgross (May 27, 2020)

I never used their lenses, but from people I know who did, well they’re ok lenses. No point in using them on newer cameras though as the optical shortcomings are going to be more obvious with higher rez sensors. The sensors back then were much lower in IQ.


----------



## Del Paso (May 27, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> I used two copies of the Canon 14mm MkII and was extremely disappointed in both, I actually got better results from the old 15mm fisheye and defishing it with a little utility called Fisheye-Hemi.
> 
> Nowadays I use the 11-24 which blows the 14mm prime out of the water when compared at 14mm.
> 
> ...


I'm a bit surprised.
My EF 14 II is sharp, contrasty, even in the corners. I really love it ! As to the 11-24, I have no opinion, since i've never used it. But its weight is certainly a drawback for longer hikes...


----------

